# Smoant Rabox



## Mahir (16/12/16)

New Smoant Rabox looks awesome! Picture from Drew Drips via Instagram

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChloeT (17/12/16)

That looks great, what's its retail?


----------



## Huffapuff (17/12/16)

That looks cool. But with all that circuitry is it really a mechanical mod?


----------



## andro (17/12/16)

Waterproof?


----------



## VapeSnow (17/12/16)

I don't see any batteries


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/12/16)

The battery is where the logo is, it's a 3300mah lipo and the pcb is coated to protect it from water... But I certainly won't go fishing with it! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (17/12/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> The battery is where the logo is, it's a 3300mah lipo and the pcb is coated to protect it from water... But I certainly won't go fishing with it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Aah cool i see it. I really like the look of this mod.


----------

